# Setting up a dog walking/pet sitting business? Thoughts and tips please :)



## Bourbons (4 January 2013)

Hello!

A little background - I have about 10 years experience working with dogs, I have worked in a number of kennels, had some nutritional training and I was also a dog groomer. I also have vast small animal care knowledge and experience. I am physically fit (having my own Staff x Collie who requires a minimum of daily 2 mile walks keeps me ticking over haha  ).

I live in a lovely village in Kent where we are lucky enough to be surrounded by farm land which is open to the public, as well as various foot paths and orchards.

There are a lot of people who own dogs in the village, and a lot of them commute to London so do not have a lot of time to walk their dogs, so in theory it is an ideal place to offer dog walking/pet sitting services.

I am toying with the idea of making a websites and putting flyers up in the post office and village shops, and advertising on places like gumtree.

I am unsure how much would be a fair price to charge? Ideally I'd like to be able to make this a full time business, but I am aware it would take a while to gain sufficient clientele for this to be practical, so I could reduce my current job to part time and offer morning or afternoon walks instead.

I'm also assuming I'd some kind of insurance, but I am not really sure to be honest.

Any thoughts and/or tips would be fantastic and greatly appreciated!


----------



## CAYLA (4 January 2013)

Pet sitting (can you define) will this be over night boarding or day time sitting?

You need a licence from the council, (see their dog boarding) licence info on your loacal site.

You will need liability/vet insurance etc, I recommend cliverton.

I would not advertise on gumtree, I would place poster with cards in your local vets, groomers, pet shops and in your local advertising magazine.


----------



## Bourbons (4 January 2013)

It would be day time sitting, which can include evenings if the owners were on holiday etc.

Thank you for the info 

How much would you think is fair to charge for walking?


----------



## stencilface (4 January 2013)

I pay £8.50 for an hours walk, mine gets taken out with two others, and I pay £15 a day for dog boarding.  He loves the dog boarder, only been there once for a weekend, but she takes him for amazing walks, with up to 7 other dogs (when she has an assistant) and he loves chasing around with them all.  I've already booked him in for our next holiday in March.

A good website is important I think, as someone who doesn't socialise with other dog people other than family, I found it hard to find someone through word of mouth - a good simple (you don't need too much info on it, 1 or 2 pages would suffice) website is crucial, as is a good name imho!  Mine goes out with Take My Lead, and March of the K9s


----------



## Bourbons (4 January 2013)

Thank you very much for the reply Tinselface, that was the kind of price I was thinking of, but I wasn't sure if it was too steep


----------



## stencilface (4 January 2013)

My dog walker charges £20 a day for boarding, so I found someone different, but he's great for walking as does loads of others locally


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (4 January 2013)

When I needed someone to look after my two: this was about a year or so back, I paid £14 for the two dogs for a one hours walk/exercise, and was a little annoyed that she didn't offer any sort of discount for two dogs. After all, she had to come here anyway, and it makes the whole thing ridiculously expensive. Her price was "£7 per dog", OK fair enough, but it would have sweetened the pill a bit if she could have said "2nd dog half price" even, not to charge for the full amount when she was here anyway walking both dogs at the same time and it didn't involve her in any more time or effort whatsoever. So I shan't use her again.

This was a national franchisee, operating locally. I checked up (from another source) that the dogs DID have their requisite full hour, but I still felt it was an expensive necessity.

So what I'm saying is that as a lot of people have two dogs these days, that if you're going to offer the service, to maybe think about what you will charge for walking two or more dogs at the same address, at the same time. 

Just a thought...


----------



## stencilface (4 January 2013)

I think my dog walker does the second dog for £5


----------



## Bourbons (4 January 2013)

Definitely was thinking about doing a multiple dog discount, so somewhere along the lines of £8 for first dog, £4 per additional dog (same address). 

Thank you all for taking the time to reply


----------



## Adopter (4 January 2013)

In this area for over night boarding I know of at least two people who charge £18.00 per dog a night, but do offer service in their own home with other dogs taken in as well.  It includes walks several times a day and a secure fenced exercise area.  Payment has to be made in advance of stay.

It is a good idea to have a really detailed information sheet filled in by owners, not only with vet and feed details, but microchip no, emergency contact, and any other detail you think might help you.


----------



## stargirl88 (4 January 2013)

I charge £10 per hour,  which is apparently cheap for my area! 

I don't board dogs in my home, but for over-nighters at clients houses is £45 (I do try and discount this is they're away for more than 5 nights) which, again, is cheap. 

Would also suggest cliverton


----------



## Bourbons (5 January 2013)

You've all been extremely helpful, thank you for taking the time to reply


----------



## AANDP (5 January 2013)

I charge £12 per dog for a 1 hour walk in the countryside the hour starts when I get to the destination for 2 dogs from same family its £20 per hour.

1/2 hour walk is £8

Home boarding per day is £25 discount to £20 after 3 nights

Day boarding 8 - 6 is £20

I am insured with Cliverton, have a CRB disclosure, am licence by local council for boarding.

I have been running since Sept 2012 and I`m very happy with the amount of business I am doing now.

I have a website and advertise on gumtree, local free sites, business card in vets, groomers, pet shops, garden centres on all local village/town advertising boards.  I have a lot of business from word of mouth and via the website.

Good luck its a great career to have and I`m just loving it.....


----------



## Carlosmum (5 January 2013)

If you're home boarding you will need a licence from your local council.  If you walk the dogs out please keep them on leads at all times.
My neightbour home boards... she disregards all the conditions of her licence, walks the dogs around our farm 'off the lead' and 'out of control' despite continuous pleas from us to put them on leads.  We are in 'discussion' with the council. 
I hope it goes well for you, I think its probably a good way to earn, she charges £15 per day for her dogs & sometimes has up to 8 at a time.


----------



## Springy (5 January 2013)

My dog /pet sitter charges

£7 per hour walk with 2nd dog and any after half price

She boards them at her home for £14 per night for the 1st £7 for the 2nd and £5 for any more than that up to a max of 5 small or 4 large

She visits my home for £6 per visit in that she feeds and changes the cat litter for 6 cats, checks the water and feeds the parrot and also opens or closes the curtains and waters the plants if needed. She also checks the snake and puts water and seed in the avairy.

If she does the horse its £10 per day including mucking him out.

She is cheaper than alot is fully insured and crb checked, however she is jammed with work and has regular clients as they feel they are getting a good deal.


----------



## Superhot (5 January 2013)

Have sent you a pm


----------



## Bourbons (6 January 2013)

Thank you for all of the information everyone 

Superhot - I haven't received it?


----------

